# Ad/Pop-up Blocking



## jaybird0827 (Mar 25, 2008)

I've noticed some racy ads I haven't seen before since I lost Norton, particularly on Facebook.

Even though my IE 7 blocks most pop-ups, they manage to appear on some sites. It take it that there will always be developers who find a way around the latest ad/pop-up blocking features.

I downloaded PC Tools Spyware Doctor with Anti-virus (trial version), and I also have Haute Secure. I'm thinking of purchasing registration for the Spyware Doctor to get the benefits of the cleanup features, etc. It's reasonably priced and you can use the same subscription for up to 3 computers.

Is there any good ad/pop-up blocking software out there that is as good, or better than Norton?

TIA


----------



## Seb (Mar 25, 2008)

Google toolbar does a really good job. 

So does switching to Firefox.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 25, 2008)

Seb said:


> Google toolbar does a really good job.
> 
> So does switching to Firefox.



Agreed. I use the Google toolbar as well.


----------



## jambo (Mar 25, 2008)

AdsGone is a very good pop-up blocker. 

When considering any pop-up blocker, anti-virus, anti-spyware etc I would go to google/yahoo and type in pop-up blocker reviews. You can read the first half dozen reports and you will notice the same names at the top. Some reports might say one version is the best others might say that same one is second best but you soon see what ones the reviewers favour and that can be your guide.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 26, 2008)

Ditto to the above advice. Switching to Firefox will eliminate the vast majority of popups. I don't use IE 7 much, but I don't have too many popups with it either. No doubt the Google toolbar is the reason.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 26, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> I've noticed some racy ads I haven't seen before since I lost Norton, particularly on Facebook.
> 
> Even though my IE 7 blocks most pop-ups, they manage to appear on some sites. It take it that there will always be developers who find a way around the latest ad/pop-up blocking features.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure if this s what you were referring to above, but in order for Spyware Doctor to remove _anything_, you must have the registered version.

I also recommend using Spybot Search & Destroy, Windows Defender, and AVG Anti-spyware all together for best protection.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks all!

I finally got my Google toolbar back. That definitely helps. One of the "ten security tools" had removed it.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 26, 2008)

jaybird0827 said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I finally got my Google toolbar back. That definitely helps. One of the "ten security tools" had removed it.



Yeah, they don't take too kindly to toolbars...


----------

